# Stizo's Audubon Report for Saturday 16th April, 2005



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Sorry this is so late. I have been slacking.

My four year old son and I put the boat in at the cabins on the East end. Water was flat when we started and then it developed a little bit of a chop around 8 PM. Nothing until sunset. One 18 inch walleye, and an 11 inch perch. Both released. Dragging jigs tipped with minnows and used a floating jig/lindy rig combo. That rig caught the walleye. Was sort of slow. I got some great goose and sunset pictures though. I posted them on my gallery. Later. Stizo


----------

